# What does it take to get a GRHRCH



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

What does it take to get a GRHRCH title. I don't mean from a rules/points perspective, or the quality of dog. I mean from a training perspective.

1. Did you use a pro to help, if so how much
2. Did you use a pro to handle, how hard is it to do yourself as an amature, assuming you have handled your first dog through Finished tests.
3. If you trained on your own how often, and did you have to have great grounds?

I am kind of thinking about goals for my dog after HRCH and MH (which are not finished yet but are insight). I know I don't have the resources to go after a FC/AFC. QAA would be good but I was also thinking about GRHRCH. I have never been to a Grand hunt and I am not sure what it takes to pass two. I don't have the resources to put the dog with a pro 8-10 months, and I am a good but not great amt. with limited experience and limited access to grounds. I could afford to put the dog with a pro say 3-4 months a year and have him handle at the grand (though I would rather do it my self). On my own I get to OK grounds twice a week and use two wingers if I am by myself which I often am. In addition, two to three other days a week I do drills with him in the back yard. Every other saturday we go to some nice technical grounds/water. Is this realistically enough to pass a grand.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

You can do it yourself. The dog has to be trained for every concept imaginable, and be steady as a rock. He has to hold it together for 5 days in a row, including Upland, twice. Then, you have to have some luck.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I would say you can do it, I train upwards to 4 times a week, but when Meg was younger and I was working on her HRCH and MH (which we need one more pass for) I would train 5 times a week at the most. Usually two wingers and maybe one thrower during those times but I had a group I would get together with maybe twice a week. 

As Steve said train for as many different concepts as possible, try to travel to get your dog used to different areas of the country, remember a Grand Hunting Retirever needs to be able to hunt any game bird in any part of the country. 

Best of luck and keep us posted on how you are progressing.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

I also think looking at the successful pros (Akin, Lee and such) that many of their dogs are 4 or older. Sometimes we want to push that level on a younger dog when maturity and experience are some of the best trainers.

just my 1 cent.


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you think that the top pros would be open to taking a dog for 3 months to prep them for a Grand? Would that add any value?


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I am in a similiar quandary. My dog is HRCH MH and jammed a Q. She can do the work. The steady as a rock part is the problem. She will reposition every time the 870 shucks and in the excitement of a test will creep forward at the shot. I can't afford to take a week off of work and not even pick up a mark. She is qualified for the MN so that is my focus this year. 

My amatuer buddy has been to 3 grands with two talented dogs and hasn't been past the 3rd round. According to him the dog needs to be steady, an excellent marker and run excellent blinds. Even with all of this it takes a little luck to pass. The pro with 8 dogs has an atvantage statistically over the one dog amatuer. 

Not many amatuers passed the SD Grand. It is possible that it was just too far for most to travel. With the next 2 Grands in the southeast we may see more pass. You can do it but it will take a real commitment. I will be giving it a shot this spring.

Mark L.

P.S. The top pros probably already have 8 dogs going. There are many good pros that will be happy to take a dog to help split the expenses. It makes sense financially for the owners. Pros are in the business of keeping dog owners happy.


----------

